# Hello from Northern Ireland



## TheeDavidStrat (Oct 19, 2017)

Hello folks. I'm not new to coffee but I'm new to the forum. My name is David and I'm from the North of Ireland.

Just thought I'd say hey.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi David welcome mate


----------



## nsob104 (Oct 4, 2017)

Welcome to the forums from a fellow newbie


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome from me too









Hey, are you THE David Strat

















(great forum name!)


----------



## TheeDavidStrat (Oct 19, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Hello and welcome from me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. I am Thee David Strat haha. Instagram and twitter too. ??


----------



## arash (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello and welcome from London!!


----------

